# Japanese Jackson Stealth Professional?



## wannabguitarist (Aug 6, 2008)

What are these made out of? What's the Scale length? Quality? How's the trem? Will this have a compound radius fretboard like the newer Jackson's? About how much are these worth? Some guy offered to trade me one (with a case)+ some cash for my Epiphone Les Paul (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...5-epiphone-les-paul-classic-burstbuckers.html)

pics:


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 6, 2008)

--25.5" scale
--probably poplar or alder body (not 100% sure on that)
--Jackson-logoed TRS licensed Floyd (same POS you see everywhere else)
--Not sure on the radius but probably compound.
--Very thin neck
--Quality is probably slightly higher than current Japanese Jacksons and is good overall, except for the trem.

Hard to say what they sell for, since they don't come up all the time on eBay (they're not rare, though). The Stealth EX was the lower-end version of the three or so Stealth models (EX, HX, Pro). I would say it would sell on eBay in the $250-300 range. Maybe $300 with the case.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 6, 2008)

That's a nice one, I really like that color too.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 6, 2008)

I loved the ones with the "stone" finish. Cheap guitar, but a good player. No 24 frets, but still.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 7, 2008)

The guy just emailed me and said it was basswood I like it but my 2 other electrics are basswood RG's so I want a bit of variety. I may still pick it up if he gives me enough cash on top so if I don't like it I could throw it on the bay.

Rep for those who helped


----------



## elrrek (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd go with jacksonplayer on the spec's and I'd be surprised if it was a bass wood body, I don't think Jackson were using bass wood in that period.

I had a Stealth for a while but it was a higher end model with better pickups and a 24.75 scale length, nice guitar. One of my friends has the model you are looking at and he is very pleased with it.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought that the short scale models were the Fusions? I bought one of those new in 92 and it's still going strong.

Early - Mid 90s Japanese Jacksons are really solid and play great.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 7, 2008)

My mistake hairychris, you are 100% correct and I am a twonk - har har.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 7, 2008)

elrrek said:


> My mistake hairychris, you are 100% correct and I am a twonk - har har.


 
Haha, I only know because I own the shorty. I didn't know that it had the Gibson scale until years later... That explained how quick it was to play and the mid-range lairyness in tone.

Actually, I'm pretty sure that Lozek had one of these Stealths for a while as a backup guitar. I think he sold it some time ago but don't know what sort of price he got. I also seem to remember seeing something similar in a guitar shop, used, for about 400 quid. A bit on the steep side but I was briefly tempted!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 7, 2008)

elrrek said:


> I'd go with jacksonplayer on the spec's and I'd be surprised if it was a bass wood body, I don't think Jackson were using bass wood in that period.
> 
> I had a Stealth for a while but it was a higher end model with better pickups and a 24.75 scale length, nice guitar. One of my friends has the model you are looking at and he is very pleased with it.



It's basswood. The XL and pro models were ash, and the pro had an ebony fretboard. I'm looking for one of those ash ones now


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 7, 2008)

Most of the EXs are basswood, IIRC.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I indicated I wasn't sure about the body wood, because the low-end imports back then were more likely to have basswood, but I wasn't sure they were still doing that by the time the Stealth EX came out. The only high-end import that had the basswood was the Fusion Pro. If that was ash or alder, I'd own a couple of them.

If you can afford to wait, I'd go for the Stealth Pro--those are a dramatic upgrade over the EX model and still don't usually sell for that much on eBay, though they are harder to find.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 7, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> If you can afford to wait, I'd go for the Stealth Pro--those are a dramatic upgrade over the EX model and still don't usually sell for that much on eBay, though they are harder to find.



 I waffled on one of those a while back at Atomic music for $125. Stupid, I know...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 7, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> If you can afford to wait, I'd go for the Stealth Pro--those are a dramatic upgrade over the EX model and still don't usually sell for that much on eBay, though they are harder to find.



Catalog Scans - Jackson Charvel Guitars: Click image to close this window
This says the pro is basswood or ash, and I guess there's a figured top model. What is that made out of?

I really like that yellow XL though


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 7, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> I waffled on one of those a while back at Atomic music for $125. Stupid, I know...



I did the same thing there with a sweet Stealth HX that was about $200. They haven't had much good Jackson/Charvel stuff there in awhile, though they did have a recent mahogany-bodied USA Charvel strat awhile back. Since I don't need it, I didn't even want to play it... 



wannabguitarist said:


> Catalog Scans - Jackson Charvel Guitars: Click image to close this window
> This says the pro is basswood or ash, and I guess there's a figured top model. What is that made out of?
> 
> I really like that yellow XL though



The trans finish ones were ash, the solid finish ones were basswood. The figured top was probably a maple veneer--I'm trying to recall if I've ever seen one. The trans finish Pros look pretty much just like that XL pictured in the catalogue, though with an ebony fretboard, of course. I've only ever seen trans finish Pros, personally.


----------

